# Cheap amazon looped bands



## Cat&dog (Nov 21, 2017)

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B01GA0LV1U/ref=pd_aw_sim_200_of_26?ie=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=QVMZ6NPAB4GB0P0091M8

Anybody tried these? I only want shoot targets for now & these are cheap 10x band sets for 4 quid, can I go wrong?


----------



## SlingNerd (Mar 15, 2017)

Those will do ya.

Just make sure they will work for your draw length first as Chinese band sets are typically a bit short for Western shooters!


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

My experience with some of those is that they were made for people with 1 foot arms.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## pmatty77 (Jun 12, 2011)

Yer i would say it depends on your shooting style draw length etc,loads of cheap tubing,slingshot stuff on e bay and Ali express


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Way too short - have a max draw of like 25" Also they are like at least 1745 or 2050 so for big ammo...

I got some because the price was so good - a gamble... Cut them down and retied them as singles, reused the pouches for 6mm... So not a dead loss.

The quality other than the shortness and rubber thickness is great though - but if you're looking for useable pre-made bands chances are these won't be them.


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

I'm finding that the cheap chinese junk isn't worth the cheap price.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

I dunno JR - I've had some great cheap Chinese buys recently. Think if you know what you're getting you can score big. However if you don't, you can just as easily be throwing money down the drain...


----------



## Ukprelude (Apr 17, 2016)

I have used quite alot of these cheap tube sets including the ones you pictured and for the price go for it, however they have a very short but strong draw so I opened mine up and made pseudo tapers out of them and they honestly work a treat  pseudos give you enough power without puting as much of a strain on the bands as a short looped set giving you more life out of them 









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Cat&dog (Nov 21, 2017)

I do want to experiment and try a few different sets, I did assume that as usual you get what you pay for, I think I'll give them a miss for now but I might give them a go one day, cheers!


----------



## pmatty77 (Jun 12, 2011)

Why not make your own it's really enjoyable and you get to taylor make stuff,tubes and pouches are cheap from China and tbg is not expensive,I bought some toggle clamps for a few quid and made a band clamp, loads of how to vids on you tube


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

In fact I use a small alloy carabiner (upgraded from a wire hook) on a paracord loop and and another paracord loops with a clamp. I loop the paracord under my feet and apply pressure by spreading my legs - works OK. Its a method someone showed on the forum - its a great field jig - and super compact. It ties more than accurately enough - if a little more fiddly than a 'proper' desk jig.

@UKPrelude - thats exactly what I did - got my bands 3 for £1 - had some 2 hole pouches hand so made the short Chinese into full-length Pseudos. The pouches I put full 1632 loops on and use for 6mm steel - so no waste at all.

Chinese fibre pouches are great. GZK does some nice ones in a few sizes available off eBay UK - though also consider going full hog for Warrior (amazing for the money) or Rayshot's which are the benchmark for quality pouches.


----------



## Ukprelude (Apr 17, 2016)

mattwalt said:


> In fact I use a small alloy carabiner (upgraded from a wire hook) on a paracord loop and and another paracord loops with a clamp. I loop the paracord under my feet and apply pressure by spreading my legs - works OK. Its a method someone showed on the forum - its a great field jig - and super compact. It ties more than accurately enough - if a little more fiddly than a 'proper' desk jig.
> 
> @UKPrelude - thats exactly what I did - got my bands 3 for £1 - had some 2 hole pouches hand so made the short Chinese into full-length Pseudos. The pouches I put full 1632 loops on and use for 6mm steel - so no waste at all.
> 
> Chinese fibre pouches are great. GZK does some nice ones in a few sizes available off eBay UK - though also consider going full hog for Warrior (amazing for the money) or Rayshot's which are the benchmark for quality pouches.


Hah awsome idea about that band jig and yeah I don't like to waste stuff also. Are you talking about these 2 hole on each side pouches, narrower in the middle? If so try snipping out the middle part joining the 2 holes leaving you a larger oval opening, stick some tb silver on there and you've got a super bb band set 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Thats an awesome idea.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Might be too short. Might be awesome. Hard to tell. I would buy a length of tubes and some pouches and just make your own. It will save you a ton of money in the long run.


----------



## SlingNerd (Mar 15, 2017)

I think UK is onto something there. For five bucks? You can dismantle and make ten pseudos..

Sounds pretty sweet to me.


----------



## Cat&dog (Nov 21, 2017)

I've ordered a "bloodshot" bandset for my only current frame, I'm going to give these a go especially pseudo'd, will try making my own as well and whatever else I feel like trying, shooting when I was a kid I only used Barnett tubes, black square and stuff from the tackle shop, now I'm back in to it I want to try a range of different setups, want to make a flat band natural in the future as well as I've never shot flats, thanks again!


----------



## Cat&dog (Nov 21, 2017)

I got the "bloodshot" tubes from stone-spear today,I ordered them the other day because they looked nice and thin for my little old cast catty, I didn't know they were tan theraband until they came, I think they'll be perfect for what I want, I'll still shoot my fair share of rocks and I do like hex nuts but what bbs do you reckon, 9.5mm steel?


----------

